# 2015 F-150 outside air temp sensor



## drdaveradman (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a new 2015 F-150 that I put a blade on (SnowEx) to plow my own driveway. When I bought the truck, it was model year end and I couldn't find one I wanted with the snowplow prep kit. Since it seems mostly the prep kit does electrical power shedding, I figured I could get by without it and remember to turn off things manually. 
The plow works just fine. The one problem is if I should drive any distance with the plow on, the outside air temp sensor will read wildly elevated readings (got up to 150 degrees last trip). 
I'm sure the problem is simply the position of the OAT sensor. For older F-150s ford makes a wiring kit to move this sensor. Dealer can't seem to tell me however what should be done for a 2015. Probably in part because recent model year F-150s couldn't take a plow, so they may not have seen many. Anyone have a F-150 with the prep kit that could look to see where their sensor is? Mine appears to be in the center in front of the radiator down somewhat low. I would expect raising it might help. Suggestions?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There all the same way.....
with the plow on it creates a low pressure bubble this draws hot air forward.

Get a hand held IR temp gun


----------



## drdaveradman (Jan 15, 2016)

In my case, after the high temps, my check engine lamp came on. Engine temp gauge always read normal. One of the side effects is that this kills remote start. Interestingly, after a few days of normal driving with the plow off, the check engine light went out.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

what?

how is the outside thermometer having a effect on the ecm?

if your engine temp was normal why the issue.
something is not right.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Simple solution is take the plow off when you're not using it.


----------

